# Billy Will Not Be Showing In Conformation



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_
I woke Billy up to take a few photos of him at home today. He wasn't exactly thrilled about it...LOL

Sleeping on dad's shirt.




























I think I hate this! He'll be really happy when it gets very warm here.




























Back to sleep.










_


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

He is so beautiful. 

He must feel like someone who has always had long hair who suddenly goes to a short cut.... so much lighter

Paula


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I do like that cut!! Might consider that for little Anderson some day.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Deb and Dianne, I am _so sorry_ for the giant letdown! It made my shoulders slump to hear Billy won't go in the conformation ring. You ladies do_ incredible_ things with your poodles. When it comes to nurturing and getting the very best out of them, you work magic. Alas, Mother Nature has a mind of her own. But Billy's "steep shoulder" won't get in the way of him doing you proud in the obedience ring and his therapy work. I wish you could have it all with him--you deserve to! You know I'm a silver nut so the notion of Alfie being Wispynook's first likely champion does make me smile, but I adore all your spoos (and spoo puppies, oh! those lovely, sweet puppies!) and wish you the success you hope for with each of them.

As for Billy's new look, I did have to stare at his photos a bit (I know, I MUST get a life!) but honestly and truly I think the change flatters his handsome face. Admittedly, though I always admire the shaved ear look on Vinnie (the stunning, black, ace agility mini), I like hairy ears (just not on my husband! lol!). I have toyed with the idea of shaving Chagall's for the summer. Between the ticks (major this year!) and his love of water, it might make sense. But when push comes to shove, I'm probably too chicken. I'm guessing Billy will soon be accustomed to his "crew cut" ears and will revel in the freedom. I hope you aren't too down about them. I think you should focus on the TREMENDOUS compliment the handler paid him by being so very impressed with Billy he wanted to be able to show him in conformation, though in the end it wasn't possible. Keep your heads up high, and your spirits too--Billy is absolutely _perfect_ in every way that really matters.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he'll be amazing in his new career!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I know you guys must be disappointed. But, I must say - Billy looks awesome in a German! He'll get used the ears (and so will you! :lol. When I put Vinnie in a lion trim, he kept turning around to see what was touching his butt (it was his tail!). It took a few days for him to get used to it.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

The German clip looks stunning on Billy!!!
I know that you are disappointed about the showing result but it just means that NOW he can keep sole focus on obedience! Betcha he'll be a natural champion!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I love watching the obedience trials when we're competing in rally! Hopefully someday we'll be able to move into traditional obedience, but we're having a blast in rally so far. Good luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Awwh I'm sorry to hear that Spoospirit, I'm sure Billy will do fine in obedience

You mentioned that Alfie will be Whispynook's first CH, you didn't mention anything about Taffy or Chantel? What did the handler think of either of them?

His steep shoulder, will that hinder you guys from using him in your program?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh Deb and Dianne, I am _so sorry_ for the giant letdown! It made my shoulders slump to hear Billy won't go in the conformation ring. You ladies do_ incredible_ things with your poodles. When it comes to nurturing and getting the very best out of them, you work magic. Alas, Mother Nature has a mind of her own. But Billy's "steep shoulder" won't get in the way of him doing you proud in the obedience ring and his therapy work. I wish you could have it all with him--you deserve to! You know I'm a silver nut so the notion of Alfie being Wispynook's first likely champion does make me smile, but I adore all your spoos (and spoo puppies, oh! those lovely, sweet puppies!) and wish you the success you hope for with each of them.
> 
> As for Billy's new look, I did have to stare at his photos a bit (I know, I MUST get a life!) but honestly and truly I think the change flatters his handsome face. Admittedly, though I always admire the shaved ear look on Vinnie (the stunning, black, ace agility mini), I like hairy ears (just not on my husband! lol!). I have toyed with the idea of shaving Chagall's for the summer. Between the ticks (major this year!) and his love of water, it might make sense. But when push comes to shove, I'm probably too chicken. I'm guessing Billy will soon be accustomed to his "crew cut" ears and will revel in the freedom. I hope you aren't too down about them. I think you should focus on the TREMENDOUS compliment the handler paid him by being so very impressed with Billy he wanted to be able to show him in conformation, though in the end it wasn't possible. Keep your heads up high, and your spirits too--Billy is absolutely _perfect_ in every way that really matters.


_As always, Chagall, you are so very kind.

I am balancing off the fact that he has a steep shoulder with all the good things the handler had to say about his back end, good coat, his good loin and feet. Those are a whole lot of good points to ponder. He was still eyeing Billy as we left to go home. I don't know who was feeling more disappointed!

I really was expecting to hear this as we had noticed in our rapid fire photos that billy was not getting the reach he needed and the head lift. Dianne and I both figured he had a steep shoulder preventing him from performing correctly. Somehow, it is a little more powerful when someone in the know says it out loud, if you know what I mean. 

As my son would say...."It's all good!" He is the man, my soul mate, my best friend, my forever dog, my heart dog and companion. (Aren't I supposed to say that about my husband? LOL) There is much that Billy can do besides be a conformation champion and he will. 
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Awwh I'm sorry to hear that Spoospirit, I'm sure Billy will do fine in obedience
> 
> You mentioned that Alfie will be Whispynook's first CH, you didn't mention anything about Taffy or Chantel? What did the handler think of either of them?
> 
> His steep shoulder, will that hinder you guys from using him in your program?



_Thank you Keith.

Taffy and Chantel were not evaluated at this meeting. However, we were given lessons on evaluating the standard poodle. They do this as a way of giving back because so many good people mentored them for free. We know that Chantel is well put together in the back just as Billy is (Billy is her brother) She is a bit lacking in the chest as well; but because of the way she is put together, she is able to get full reach and drive and hold her head erect. She is deeper in the chest than Billy and we believe this changes the mechanics allowing her to be able to do this.

I will be posting about Taffy in another thread shortly.

We are not discounting Billy as a possible stud at this point. He will remain intact for the time being. His short fall is his chest. If someone has a bitch they want to breed to Billy that has a very good chest assembly, we would take it into consideration with serious talk with the owner. There would have to be a lot of things in place before we would even consider it. 

The handler, Mark, said that Billy has a perfect back end. He does have good drive. We will wait to see what the future is going to bring, and at some point we could decide to neuter him. Billy not only has a great loin, rear end and feet, but he also has a lovely face and a fantastic temperament to go with it._


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear your news, but I'm certain that Billy will be a great obedience dog! I also think he looks smashing and masculine in his new do.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Debbie, I think that as breeders thats all you can ask for! Just try your best and breed up from it 
I'm sure Billy will excel at obedience and continue to amaze the people her meets in his therapy work


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Debbie, I think that as breeders thats all you can ask for! Just try your best and breed up from it
> I'm sure Billy will excel at obedience and continue to amaze the people her meets in his therapy work


_Thank you Keith. That is exactly as it is. Billy will make us proud in other ways!_


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your disappointment; however, I have no doubt what so ever that Billy will be a champion in whatever performance event you trial him in!!


----------

